
Izzle (2004) - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2004/09/12/magazine/izzle.html
======
bookofjoe
Fo Shizzle, That Big Bad Chrysler Really Does Sizzle (2004)
[https://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/26/business/fo-shizzle-
that-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/26/business/fo-shizzle-that-big-bad-
chrysler-really-does-sizzle.html)

